# pike fishing tips



## trouthunter415 (Feb 22, 2005)

hey there everyone i was wondering if there were any tips u could give to a begginer pike fisherman using tip ups so could u tell what kind of hooks and bait to use for the best results [/b]


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

We catch a lot of pike around here .I use a tip up with a hook and minnows or also a smelt hook with a smelt strung on it works great. Usually about a 6 inches to a foot off the bottom.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hotdogs on a smelt hook fished at or near the bottom. Fish near weed lines or above weed beds in deeper water.


----------

